# Halloween window animation FYI - ( not Hallowindows )



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Ok, 1st off, a mod can replace this where they feel best, 2nd I am not advertising this for sale for the person, just passing this along. This was posted a little while back on another forum & I am very interested in this window animation,as were a few others

This looks to be the same guy that started the Grim Grinning Ghost projection that was on youtube that everyone loved, but he was unable to sell.........
He posted a couple other newer ones he did here, but no follow up on it, so I did & found his site & his animations that he has set up to sell ! Each one is a download for $20 via paypal.
Here is his site; http://www.themightymicroscope.com/windowcreeps/

I think he does some awesome animation !

PS- Mark of Hallowindows has been gearing up with a HW4, hopefully by Sept !!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Cool effects but if I only had a projector. They are too expensive to buy just for halloween. Anyone know where you can buy a cheap one that is strong enough? I don' think it exists.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Try companies that sell refurbished computer stock - they dispose of out of date stuff. I picked up an 800 lumens Epson projector with wireless and everything for just AU$300 - the limitiation is that it is only 1024x768 output. Most people these days want 1080p output so you should be able to pick something up pretty cheap.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Yep, that seems to be the only short/down side of these dvd effects, the cost of a projector. I found a couple of projectors in excellent condition (low bulb time) with wireless remotes on craigslist for $200 (2200 lums) & $150 (1800 lums), & use them off season sometimes as a big screen projection on a weekend nite, kinda "popcorn & a movie". Avatar on a 80"x50" screen is worth it just for that......!!


----------



## mokthemagicman (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi everyone. I'm the guy who created the window and pumpkin animations. See it here:






Just to let you know, it is best to use a projector with over 2000 lums if possible but a 1080p is not necessary at all. All of my projections are 720x480 and they look fine. Any image projected looses detail anyway since it is being projected. It isn't like it is being seen on a flat screen so getting hyper crisp projection is close to impossible. I think the lums is the most important.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

AWESOME WORK!!!!!!!
I just ordered my window creeps and think I will get the other animations as well. Keep us posted on any new stuff.


----------



## Rich B (Oct 6, 2005)

I have decided to use a projector this year in my front window, origonally i was just going to use the Big Scream dvd's that I have, but as I researched this I discovered the Hallowindow animations, Window Creepers and a bunch more. I have found all sorts of cool stuff other people have created and shared or are selling and will be making a nice master video incorporating many different elements.

Then I found this on youtube - http://www.youtube.com/user/TheT2tub...28/xcS5Kry6a4Y and was totally blown away! Hi-rez designs has a single silhoutte video (shadow killer) which is really cool and well done, but this is epic, one of the greatest video projections ever for Halloween, WOW! Would love to see hi-rez or someone do something like this. And yes I know Atmosfear FX has the shades of evil which is really cool, but $150, really?? I can buy a blu-ray 3d version of Avatar for under $30 which cost a buttload more to produce than a silhoutte video, just saying.

For those wanting to incorporate video into your displays, here are some links I have found useful.
http://www.atmosfearfx.com/ (pricy!)
http://hallowindow.com/products (hallowindow 4 coming in a couple weeks, check facebook, very cool videos!)
http://www.themightymicroscope.com/windowcreeps/ (similar to Hallowindow, nicely done, I already have his windowcreeps and will probably be getting the singing skull soon)
http://www.hi-rezdesigns.com/online_store/ 
http://haunts.batesbunch.com/dvd/ (eyeball is free, best eyeball I've seen!)
http://backyardtheater.com/forums/in...p?topic=3082.0 (read the whole thread, lots of free stuff shared and available for download)
http://scaremation.com/ (coming soon)
http://www.youtube.com/user/tdf22x#p/a/u/2/pGRFa6y1VPA (this user, TDF22X has created a 20 minute animated video designed to be projected onto 3 pumpkins of 7 different songs being sung by the pumpkins, cool stuff!!)
http://www.becksyndicate.com/Halloween/ (cool eyeballs and ghost face)
http://geeknfreak.com/adopt.htm (another cool video with many different scenes, only a quarter to purchase!)

Please add on to this list of you can and share any tips or tricks. I will be using a spandex screen across my front window with the projector in the house (rear projection)

Happy Haunting!


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 9, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

My display is out in the front yard and not close enough to the house to use the ones in the windows. I hate that, it is so cool but then again, I don't have a projector either... The pumpkins are super cool too.


----------



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

I would SOOO love to have this at my front bay window!

I know many of ppl say this but CraigsList is a good place to look for a projector...I saw one not long ago on my states one and I wish I had of grabbed it course its been sold but thats where Im gonna keep looking!
Also...some companies rent them...not sure on a price but maybe get it the day b4..t=get it just right and take it back the day after...also check at any local hotels...Ive worked for a few and we had all kinds of stuff for business meetings and what not...maybe they will rent it to you for cheap


----------



## u46221 (Aug 30, 2010)

My big project this year is building a fog screen and displaying a hallowindow loop. The fog screen is done and tested, and projector set. I hate being done to early to much tweaking time and I think I have it prefect.


----------



## Rich B (Oct 6, 2005)

Rich B said:


> I have decided to use a projector this year in my front window, origonally i was just going to use the Big Scream dvd's that I have, but as I researched this I discovered the Hallowindow animations, Window Creepers and a bunch more. I have found all sorts of cool stuff other people have created and shared or are selling and will be making a nice master video incorporating many different elements.
> 
> Then I found this on youtube - http://www.youtube.com/user/TheT2tub...28/xcS5Kry6a4Y and was totally blown away! Hi-rez designs has a single silhoutte video (shadow killer) which is really cool and well done, but this is epic, one of the greatest video projections ever for Halloween, WOW! Would love to see hi-rez or someone do something like this. And yes I know Atmosfear FX has the shades of evil which is really cool, but $150, really?? I can buy a blu-ray 3d version of Avatar for under $30 which cost a buttload more to produce than a silhoutte video, just saying.
> 
> ...


Need to add Vidscenes to the list as well, their 2009 and 2010 montages are similar to the Hallowindow type videos with nice short clips seguing into each other, perfect for short segments as different TOT's come up .

And Eddie "singing pumpking projection" Latorre now has a website for his animation as well - http://singingpumpkins.bigcartel.com/ :jol:


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice work, Mok. Does a shower curtain really work that well with the rear projection (assuming the projection is bright enough)? I'm assuming it's a clear or translucent curtain? Thanks!


----------



## FMX1 (Aug 21, 2010)

Here's something I found but I don't know if it can put up one of these Halloween projections. It's a micro projector put out by "Gigaware" -model 25-1198-. it's measures about 3"x4"x2". The price ranges from $100 to maybe $65 depending on where you go, i.e. RadioShack or eBay. The thing I'm not certain of is whether it will work with one of those downloadable animations listed above. This little projector only produces 10 lumens. It is using a LCoS engine (Liquid Crystal on Silicon). It puts out a good picture/video, but with only 10 lumens the picture may become a wash in brighter light. I'm going to experiment with mine to see if I can project something halfway decent.


----------



## GRP (Aug 18, 2009)

FMX1 - I am very interested in you research of this projector. Please share what you come up with.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

They would be good on small bust projections, wouldn't be bright or sharp enough for large hallowindow type projection..........


----------



## FMX1 (Aug 21, 2010)

Yesterday evening a friend and I did testing with this little projector. We found a couple of short videos and began shooting the videos at a pain of glass. To my dismay a legible form was not discernable. Colored lights mostly. The blues and bright whites could be seen but nothing distinct. This experimenting was done in my shop with just ambient light in the room. Once the room was darkened we were able to get some definition of line and see video. This little projector did do quite well on a flat wall in this lighting but not so well on the glass. If too much light is present in the room the video would wash out. Moving the projector closer to the wall or window did bring out more definition but doing so made the video smaller. I'm just a little disappointed. I did like the idea of doing a animation or holographic look. I've come to the conclusion that I will have to build darkened theater or something along that line to run this projector. I've got a few ideas and am still going to do something with this lil' bugger.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I own one of those little Gigaware projectors. I bought it on Black Friday from R/S. Unfortunately, it's not very bright. I set mine up with a large projection screen. A normal DVD movie wasn't very watchable. The brightness is too dim and definition weak.

In my opinion, it makes a watchable image if it's not blown up big. I shined it on a large spirit ball with a commercial "crystal ball" dvd running. It worked fine for that type of display.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Projecting directly on the glass has it's down side as it goes thru the glass, better to do a rear projection on a white sheet. Put a black scrim after the white sheet,then angle glass or plexi to that & let the glass catch that reflection from the black scrim side,this will catch the reflection, you will get better "ghost" results......


----------



## anterosnim (Oct 14, 2013)

I was thinking about using some of that frosted glass paint you can spray on the window and projecting on that


----------

